# Ricco vs Fedor? Seriously Strikeforce?



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

> What will be the reaction if Fedor Emelianenko's first fight with Strikeforce is against Ricco Rodriguez? That was the buzz around the UFC 101 media room over the weekend. Now Gegard Mousasi has mentioned it today on MMAJunkie Radio.
> 
> CORRECTION: It was the host of Junkie Radio floating the rumor.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...-Rodriguez-rumor-starting-to-g?urn=mma,182787


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh gimme a fuckin break

SERIOUSLY?


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Oh gimme a fuckin break
> 
> SERIOUSLY?


apparently so Fedor turned down about $20,000,000 and a instant mega fight against Lesnar to fight Ricco ******* Rodriguez?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

well it wasnt that much money but it feels like it


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Talk about top competition. People have been criticizing Fedor's willingness to fight the best, this time I feel it will have a bigger dent on his legacy if he takes this fight. 

Does M-1 just want to say "he defeated another ex UFc champ"?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

This will be the only time I will root for Ricco.


But I'd predict Fedor round 1 TKO


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW Fedor keeps looking smarter and smarter for taking the strikforce deal


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Why not? A fit, motivated Ricco is a tough fight for ANYONE in ANY division. He's got great wrestling and jitz and his standup isn't half bad. He also had victories over some great names like Randy, Monson, and Arlovski. He arguably should've beaten Nog too if the PRIDE judging criteria wasn't based on attempting to finish a fight.

I see Fedor toying with him and wrecking his shit.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Allow me to read your thoughts here?



Guy said:


> Why not? A fit, motivated Ricco is a tough fight for ANYONE in ANY division. He's got great wrestling and jitz and his standup isn't half bad. He also had victories over some great names like Randy, Monson, and Arlovski. He arguably should've beaten Nog too if the PRIDE judging criteria wasn't based on attempting to finish a fight.


_
If I say this, people will stop saying Fedor picks easy fights_



Guy said:


> I see Fedor toying with him and wrecking his shit.


_
Oh who am I kidding?! Fedor will crush this can
_



:thumb02:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Allow me to read your thoughts here?
> 
> _
> If I say this, people will stop saying Fedor picks easy fights_


Except Fedor didn't pick this fight? He has to fight whoever they throw at him. What is Fedor gonna do, duck Rodriguez?



> _
> Oh who am I kidding?! Fedor will crush this can
> _


:confused02:.....:thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Top competition my A**. I'm not blaming Fedor for the fight selection, but I am blaming Fedor for being with Strikeforce in the first place. 

This is just sad. Reminds me of the Matt Lindland fight when Bodog couldn't come up with decent competition. 

It is sad when you realize that Ricco hasn't had a high profile win since his win over Couture in 2002. Just sad. In a way, I think it would be funny is Ricco beat Fedor. Wouldn't that be a punch in M-1's gut


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Guy said:


> Why not? A fit, motivated Ricco is a tough fight for ANYONE in ANY division. He's got great wrestling and jitz and his standup isn't half bad. He also had victories over some great names like Randy, Monson, and Arlovski. He arguably should've beaten Nog too if the PRIDE judging criteria wasn't based on attempting to finish a fight.
> 
> I see Fedor toying with him and wrecking his shit.


Why not? Because I believe no one in their right mind wound rank Rico top 100 p4p or top 100 heavyweights in the world. Some fighters want nothing else than a shot at Fedor and he's fighting Rico. 

Let's have a look at Ricco's recent wins, see if we recognize anyone:

Doug Williams (2009)
Robert Beraun
Rob Broughton
Titus Campbell
Johnathan Ivey
Chris Guillen
George Bush(not the presedent)
Kevin Filal
Lloyd Marshbanks (2007)


And so on. I have to keep going until 2002 when I recognize the names Randy Couture, Andre Arlovski and a few more.


That's why.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well if it is not confirmed we can only hope its not true. If he fights someone like Ricco my respect for Fedor will dwindle even more. Ricco? This is not like 2001 when he could fight, he might as well fight Eddie Sanchez


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

IF this fight happens I will cheer insanely for Ricco as he may be the ultimate underdog here, the guy has worked hard to get his shit together and I always wanted to see him get another shot, well this wasnt exactly what I had in mind but best of luck to him but if he wins its the nail in Strikforces coffin.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

seriously?

>_< id watch it but meh


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If they accept this fight, they've thrown in the towel. C*ck sucking ego's got in the way of what could have been one of the best signings in UFC history, Instead he's over there picking up the scraps of what strikeforce has for HW's.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is frustrating, I hope the match is just plain rumor, unless Strikeforce confirms the card. I'm still hoping for an immediate title fight for Fedor in Strikeforce. I am a big Fedor fan, but this is pure crap.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

if this turnes out to be true and these are the kind of fights hes having in the future then im officially letting go of fedors balls ofter years of washing them.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

N1™ said:


> if this turnes out to be true and these are the kind of fights hes having in the future then im officially letting go of fedors balls ofter years of washing them.


:thumb02: LOL


and to whoever was making a point earlier- These fighters DO have a say in who they fight. I don't think Anderson Silva would accept a fight with Eddie Sanchez (To exaggerate my point)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Seriously?*

I'm guessing Fedor wants a warm-up fight and this is what he's getting but I think Coker could definately do better!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Fedor, and Strikeforce could do much, much better than this.

In my opinion, Fedor is still a top three Pound for Pound fighter, along with Anderson Silva, and Georges St. Pierre, but it's starting to become really hard to give evidence for that.

Think about it. The last three people he has beaten are:

1. Hong Man Choi - Alright kickboxer with absolutely no ground game. Slow paced; hasn't seemed the same since his surgery.

2. Tim Sylvia - Used to be a title contender, now has a glass jaw. Got Knocked Out by a freaking ex-boxer in his mid forties.

3. Andrei Arlovski - Good striker with a glass jaw. Although he is still a top ten Heavyweight, his jaw is letting him down.

He has only had one fight in 2009 (and in January, may I add).

While GSP and Anderson Silva are fighting regularly, against top quality opponents, Fedor is fighting cans at worst, borderline top ten Heavyweights at best.

Still, I am going to give this fight to Fedor with a first round (T)KO. Can't say I'm excited for the fight though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rankings*

Well before they fought Fedor, Sylvia and Arlovski were viable top ten heavyweights and contenders for the WAMMA heavyweight title. I guess Fedor jynxed them!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, ridiculous. Even more ridiculous if Ricco won.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

argh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce Freakshows*

Well this comes from the promotion that had a Bob Sapp versus Jan the Giant main event in Sapp's hometown, so don't put anything past Strikeforce!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Another UFC champ, what could be better?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC Champions*

Yeah they've put him against almost every UFC champion but the current one!


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

If this is true, it reminds me of the Rocky movies how his manager set him up against cans because he didn't think he could win. Maybe his management and strikeforce are trying to get easy fights and hype them up so they don't lose their golden egg.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys Ricco is a tough guy, he has had his ups and downs but this is a guy who owns a victory over Nog, I know his record will always say he lost but he decisively won that fight and how Nog was gifted that win I'll never know (I dont buy the whole it was Japan and Nog was going for subs crap), Also this fight could be better than people are giving Ricco credit for Rodriguez has only been finished twice in his career despite having been in there will some of the best fighters in the world and having fought 45 fights over 10 years. Ricco is no joke, I realize he is far from a top 10 HW but people in this thread are making it sound like he is fighting Denis Stojnic or something. Alot of people consider BigFoot Silva a threat to Fedor and honestly Silva and Ricco's fight was competive. I expect Fedor to dominate the majority of the fight and win but I think we will see Ricco give Fedor his hardest test in years.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Think about it. The last three people he has beaten are:
> 
> 1. Hong Man Choi - Alright kickboxer with absolutely no ground game. Slow paced; hasn't seemed the same since his surgery.


He's a champion in Korean wrestling, plus the dude is as big as Mt. Rushmore. 



> 2. Tim Sylvia - Used to be a title contender, now has a glass jaw. Got Knocked Out by a freaking ex-boxer in his mid forties.


Mercer's power is no joke. He hit Tim right on the sweetspot and Tim went down like a sack of shit, but I'm willing to bet any other HW would've crumbled as well. 



> 3. Andrei Arlovski - Good striker with a glass jaw. Although he is still a top ten Heavyweight, his jaw is letting him down.


Agreed. His chin is his downfall.



> He has only had one fight in 2009 (and in January, may I add).
> 
> While GSP and Anderson Silva are fighting regularly, against top quality opponents, Fedor is fighting cans at worst, borderline top ten Heavyweights at best.


Fedor has fought so many times over the years it's normal for him to slowdown. How long have Silva and GSP been dominating their divisions? 2-3 years tops? Fedor's been doing it for damn near a decade. 10 years!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

lol @ people defending this. This is just ridiculous, Ricco is a joke.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ricco wilL MASSACRE fedor!!!!!!

my god this ricco, put your moneys on him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder if this is why the UFC just showed Ricco getting destroyed by Silvia tonight.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Fawking A! this better not happen...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

olololol top competition eh Fedor?


----------



## cbl46151 (Aug 15, 2009)

ricco is a good fighter. he wasn't in shape when he fought bigfoot silva but it went the distance. he looks to be in shape. i would love to see fedor beat the piss out of lesner but thats not going to happen.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I am not sure how to feel on this one.. they seriously should give Fedor Overeem for the first fight.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Ricco was more full of drugs than a mexican minivan when he fought Tim. 

I certainly hope Ricco just brings everything he has, I would love to see him back on a big winning streak including Fedor.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Biowza said:


> lol @ people defending this. This is just ridiculous, Ricco is a joke.


Fedor has some of the biggest nut-huggers in the game. People will go to the end of the earth to defend this guy's credibility. In my opinion this is just another of many give me wins to add to Fedor's inflated, over-rated record. His only victory I'm truly impressed with is Andrei Arlovski. Maybe Nog too, but Nog's one-dimensional. Most of his wins are either against 205ers, freaks of nature, or extremely one-dimensional fighters. If one thing can be said of Fedor, it's that he's so successful because he's not one-dimensional and he's fought so many one-dimensional, and under-sized opponents. The fact that people even use his fight against Hong Man Choi as justification that he can fight large opponents is a joke... same with Sylvia. They move like god damn sloths, and in no way are they impressive athletes or fighters. I really can't wait for Fedor to fight a couple of multi-dimensional, solid athletes to just finally shut everyone up about this guy.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

see I have also watched a lot of his ***** matches as well.. and I am talking the Combat *****.. The man is impressive.. Though if the fight this topic comes to be.. It will be a major let down.. I think Fedor would destroy him.. He is in Strikeforce so he should be Fighting Overeem He is there Champ.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Fedor has some of the biggest nut-huggers in the game. People will go to the end of the earth to defend this guy's credibility. In my opinion this is just another of many give me wins to add to Fedor's inflated, over-rated record. His only victory I'm truly impressed with is Andrei Arlovski. Maybe Nog too, but Nog's one-dimensional. Most of his wins are either against 205ers, freaks of nature, or extremely one-dimensional fighters. If one thing can be said of Fedor, it's that he's so successful because he's not one-dimensional and he's fought so many one-dimensional, and under-sized opponents. The fact that people even use his fight against Hong Man Choi as justification that he can fight large opponents is a joke... same with Sylvia. They move like god damn sloths, and in no way are they impressive athletes or fighters. I really can't wait for Fedor to fight a couple of multi-dimensional, solid athletes to just finally shut everyone up about this guy.


Exactly, they should remove Fedor from TOP 10 HW and from the list of top p4p fighters and put Brock Lesnar, Dos Santos and Shane Carwin there only because they're on the UFC roster!



> I really can't wait for Fedor to fight a couple of multi-dimensional, solid athletes to just finally shut everyone up about this guy.


And who are these people? I've followed this sport for a while now and I don't know any. Lesnar, Carwin, Velasquez, Mir, Overeem, Monson and Couture are all one-dimentional.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson is an Abu-Dhabi champion and has boxed professionally (2 wins, one draw) people who consider him one dimensional or no theat to Fedor or any other HW in the world are just being ignorant to the facts.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> people who consider him one dimensional or no theat to Fedor or any other HW in the world are just being ignorant to the facts.


I consider everyone who steps in the ring with Fedor a potential threat, but it doesn't make Monson much better fighter than anyone Fedor has faced before in PRIDE or Affliction. 



> I really can't wait for Fedor to fight a couple of multi-dimensional, solid athletes to just finally shut everyone up about this guy.


Discrediting Fedor's accomplishments like this is ridiculous and disrespectful.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson would easily be the best grappler Fedor has faced with the only possible exception being Ricardo Arona very early in both guys careers. Fedor often gets credit for being the be all end all of grappling because of his victories over Nog who is such an overrated grappler its not even funny considering Nog has accomplished absolutely nothing in the grappling world.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Fedor often gets credit for being the be all end all of grappling because of his victories over Nog who is such an overrated grappler its not even funny considering Nog has accomplished absolutely nothing in the grappling world.


and because of his accomplishments in *****. Nogueira is the best survivor I've ever seen in MMA and his list of victims includes ADDC champion Fabricio Werdum, Josh Barnett, Dan Henderson, Ricco Rodriguez and Mark Coleman and those guys in their primes were excellent grapplers, Nogueira was able to get "W"s in those matches due to his ground game which gotta be amazing if he's able to hang with those guys on the mat. If he subs Randy, it will only prove the point, I guess we just have to wait.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I suggest you actually go watch the Ricco Rodriguez fight cause he owns Nog and was absolutly robbed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Big Name*

I guess the point of matching Fedor against Ricco is so that Fedor can make a name for himself against another big name guy!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Did anyone else read the interview with Ricco where he says that he is practically a top HW and that he has better jitz than Mir? It is f*cking hilarious. Here's a link in case anyone wants to read it.

http://mmamania.com/2009/08/15/ricco-rodriguez-ive-got-a-great-shot-at-beating-fedor-emelianenko/


> “I’m serious about being a factor in this division. First and foremost I want my belt back. I know Lesnar is a huge guy but I’ve noticed several holes in his top game during his last fight that I could capitalize on. Yeah he beat Mir, but Frank Mir doesn’t possess the level of jiu-jitsu I have, which is really needed to neutralize the size advantage of Brock. Personally I don’t get the hype, I think I was more impressive against Randy than Lesnar was, it looked like Randy was breaking him mentally until he landed the last shot… Yeah I’ve been approached about [fighting Fedor Emelianenko], nothing’s final yet but that’s a fight I would definitely want. I know people will say I don’t have a chance, but I destroyed the guy who handed Fedor his only loss. Fedor is a great fighter but, the training I’ve done at Wolfslair has improved my game tremendously so I think I’ve got a great shot at beating him.”


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I seem to remember Timmy kicking Ricco's ass and Mir taking Timmy's arm home with him. The win over Randy was the last quality fighter he beat shit is a joke.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Did anyone else read the interview with Ricco where he says that he is practically a top HW and that he has better jitz than Mir? It is f*cking hilarious. Here's a link in case anyone wants to read it.
> 
> http://mmamania.com/2009/08/15/ricco-rodriguez-ive-got-a-great-shot-at-beating-fedor-emelianenko/


He beat the guy that beat Fedor? 

Fedor is in serious trouble.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

70seven said:


> Talk about top competition. People have been criticizing Fedor's willingness to fight the best, this time I feel it will have a bigger dent on his legacy if he takes this fight.
> 
> *Does M-1 just want to say "he defeated another ex UFc champ"?*


lmaooo


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The real question is, why in the world would they give Fedor such a safe fight? He never would have gotten 1 in the UFC. I question Fedors integrity, they cant give him somebody he might lose to. Also IMO thats why they signed with strikeforce so Fedors comp would be easier. And I dont want to hear that Fedor has NO SAY in these things. Thats just ridiculous.:thumbsdown:


----------



## TaprooT (Aug 13, 2009)

Please stop talking shit behind a machine, say it to Fedors face. He's fighting in Strikeforce, get over it, he aint fighting Lesnar, who cares? He aint all good you know, Fedor would beat him anyway. I'm happy for Fedor, go beat Ricco!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

I dont mean to ruin this fedor bashing extravaganza but...its not happening. Sorry to ruin this thread with cold hard facts

*



Coker had previously announced that Emelianenko would not challenge champion Alistair Overeem for the promotion’s title out of the gate. Coker also dispelled a report that suggested former UFC heavyweight champion Ricco Rodriguez might be in line for the slot as well.

Click to expand...

*Lol at the UFC nut munchers who get sexually aroused at the thought of bashing fedor. As long as he gets good fights with quality opposition who cares if its not in the UFC


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> I seem to remember Timmy kicking Ricco's ass and Mir taking Timmy's arm home with him. The win over Randy was the last quality fighter he beat shit is a joke.


You know MMA Math doesn't work but also in Ricco's defense I think your forgetting how much of an underdog Sylvia was I mean Ricco was considered a monster that could end the fight where ever he wanted. Sylvia got the KO and it started the biggest decline in UFC history but dont forget just how much of a monster Ricco was in his prime. Mir came back after a rocky patch maybe someday Ricco can as well. Also Ricco is a former world BJJ Champion and ADCC champion so to say he has better BJJ than Mir is a pretty damn honest statement cause he is.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Really? Really? Thats all they have to offer Fedor as his first fight. F-ckin Ricco. Strikeforce HW division is a joke. Atleast give him Werdum. Ricco loses this fight within 2 minutes. I have about as much chance of beating Fedor as he does. What a joke.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why do the same people who hate the idea of Ricco want to see Werdum? Ricco is a more accomplished BJJ competitor and has better stand up, Ricco is also bigger and stronger than Werdum. I dont think Ricco is a great choice but Id give a game Ricco Rodriguez a much better chance of beating Fedor than Werdum.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont really want to see him fight either of them. I think Werdum is the best HW in Strikeforce besides Fedor so I would much rather see him fight Fedor than washed up Ricco. The guy doesnt have a win against a top fighter in years. No doubt in my mind Werdum would be a better challenge than Ricco. And if Fedor is going to settle for a weaker org like strikeforce he may as well fight the talent that they do have


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Eh, personally I think Werdum is highly overated and one dimensional so Id pick Ricco if they were to fight.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I rather what paint dry than Fedor fight anyone in strikeforce,, damn it,, he needs to be in the UFC<


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Fedor really turned down 20 million to fight a bunch of hacks? He really needed to take Dana's offer, now it looks like he is dodging real opponents.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wookie said:


> Fedor really turned down 20 million to fight a bunch of hacks? He really needed to take Dana's offer, now it looks like he is dodging real opponents.


Totally whether its Fedor and his management or just his management,their definitely avoiding the toughest comp. If he losses 1 fight his aura of invincibility will be gone and his pricetag will drop considerably. Personaly I dont think hed beat Brock... Oh no I said it now cmon lets hear the neg reps.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

....so everyone is ignoring the fact that the strikeforce bigwigs are saying this fight will not happen?


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow Fedor....


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Why do people insist on defending Fedor's opponents? Ricco Rodriques, Overeem, Monson who else? None of these guys would get out of the first round. It's funny that the same people that say these guys could pose a threat to Fedor insist that Fedor would destroy Brock. Then again, we won't get to ever find out. It's clear that M-1 is protecting him. And no, Fedor doesn't just fight "whoever they put in front of him". If you don't think Fedor's management has a say in who he fights you're crazy.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> ....so everyone is ignoring the fact that the strikeforce bigwigs are saying this fight will not happen?


They are probably saying that the fight won't happen because of the intense public outcry of hatred.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> They are probably saying that the fight won't happen because of the intense public outcry of hatred.



Thats a good possibility, damn I like Fedor and I hope his management smartens up cause when your the best you should want to fight the best to show you really are #1.I mean Ricco? cmon! maybe a few years ago but now? cmon!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Why do people insist on defending Fedor's opponents? Ricco Rodriques, Overeem, Monson who else? None of these guys would get out of the first round. It's funny that the same people that say these guys could pose a threat to Fedor insist that Fedor would destroy Brock. Then again, we won't get to ever find out. It's clear that M-1 is protecting him. And no, Fedor doesn't just fight "whoever they put in front of him". If you don't think Fedor's management has a say in who he fights you're crazy.


They are protecting him because deep inside they know he's never faced anyone that could beat Gonzaga or Mir who are both middle of the road fighters. Deep inside, they know he will lose in the UFC, and may even lose in Strikeforce if they give him the wrong opponent. Fedor has been fighting rejects and must continue in order to keep his status.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> They are probably saying that the fight won't happen because of the intense public outcry of hatred.


coker said it wont happen...period. Its right there on sherdog



> Coker had previously announced that Emelianenko would not challenge champion Alistair Overeem for the promotion’s title out of the gate. Coker also dispelled a report that suggested former UFC heavyweight champion Ricco Rodriguez might be in line for the slot as well.


You ask me this might be a UFC fuelled conspiracy


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> coker said it wont happen...period. Its right there on sherdog
> Thats a goos thing for sure, personally id liketo see him kick Brett Rogers ass to start things off and show people he has no ground game yet. Then take it from there.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

There is only one other heavyweight outside of the ufc that will not be a giant step down in competition from the ufc for fedor and that is monson. Fedor beating any of the other strikeforce heavyweights doesnt really prove anything. To me it wont make any differenece if he beats werdum, overreem, rogers, or ricco. None of those guys are anywhere near top notch.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> coker said it wont happen...period. Its right there on sherdog
> 
> 
> You ask me this might be a UFC fuelled conspiracy


I'm not saying that they are lying. I'm saying they changed their minds because of the public outcry.

Kind of like how the UFC nixed the Hendo vs. Franklin 2 fight because of the outcry over it.


----------



## Mattitude (Aug 18, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Why do people insist on defending Fedor's opponents? Ricco Rodriques, Overeem, Monson who else? None of these guys would get out of the first round. It's funny that the same people that say these guys could pose a threat to Fedor insist that Fedor would destroy Brock. Then again, we won't get to ever find out. It's clear that M-1 is protecting him. And no, Fedor doesn't just fight "whoever they put in front of him". If you don't think Fedor's management has a say in who he fights you're crazy.


I don't think that M-1 is protecting Emelianenko...and what about Lesnar vs Fedor?
32-1 vs 4-1?

Fedor have more experiences...more Ground and Sub Technique...Ok Lesnar is a beast of over 120 Kilos, but for me...Fedor will kicks Lesnar over and over


----------

